# My Gorgeous Boys!



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

These are my gorgeous boys Denis and Eric!

Eric (white with a black heart on his side) has a severe cat flu problem - which I've asked for help with on the other forum and Denis has a heart murmur (mostly black) i love them more than life itself!

I'm a school teacher and they've both been running around my classroom during a PSE lesson - they're attention seekers! x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the pictures of your cat, and Eric - wow, what an amazing pattern.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cats...lovely pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww im in love with your boys,


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww just love those pictures..


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful kitties ...... :001_wub:


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

Aaah thanks for all of your lovely comments, i've told the boys and they are thrilled! lol x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Lovely piccys i love the last one  :001_wub: xx


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Aaaaw - your boys are gorgeous!! I love it when they cuddle up together, so cute!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they're so cute  Lovely pics


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

awwww so cute cuddled up together 

and love the little black heart!


----------



## angel1471 (Nov 4, 2008)

They are just so cute together, what lovely cats you have


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely pics xxx


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Lovely boys you have there. They are adorable.
Wouldn't mind a cuddle from them two.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh they r adorable i luv the black heart its cool !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golfgirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Love the pictures of your cat


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

They are so sweet. Love the way one is black and white, and the other is white and black


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

They are so beautiful and I love that second pic!


----------

